# Dosing traces in solutions



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi all

I notice that alot of you are using csm+b mixture for your traces. Here in South Africa I do not have access to this product and therefore use a product called EasyLife Profito. It has all the trace elements aswell as K and mg.

Are you guys/gals mixing up stock solutions or do you add 5ml of csm+b undiluted? If so then what is a standard solution, is it like 250ml of distilled water with a tablespoon of traces and then you add the 5ml from the solution to your tank? Help, I think I may be overdosing my traces. 

Kindest Regards
Cameron


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Happy Camper said:


> Are you guys/gals mixing up stock solutions or do you add 5ml of csm+b undiluted? If so then what is a standard solution, is it like 250ml of distilled water with a tablespoon of traces and then you add the 5ml from the solution to your tank? Help, I think I may be overdosing my traces.


I mix up a solution of CSM+B (it's a dry powder) by adding 1 tablespoon to 250ml of RO/DI water. I then add 5ml of this solution per 20g.


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

MatPat said:


> I mix up a solution of CSM+B (it's a dry powder) by adding 1 tablespoon to 250ml of RO/DI water. I then add 5ml of this solution per 20g.


Thanks for the reply MatPat

Do you suggest I do the same with a liquid mixture or do I dose it undiluted, 5ml??

Kind Regards
Cameron


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

lol sorry nothing really to add to this thread, but

i was born in south africa but moved to USA recently. its nice to meet another person from back home  you should come into the old mIRC chat room and chat sometime. checkout how on this post http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showpost.php?p=28929&postcount=5


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

Zapins said:


> lol sorry nothing really to add to this thread, but
> 
> i was born in south africa but moved to USA recently. its nice to meet another person from back home  you should come into the old mIRC chat room and chat sometime. checkout how on this post http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showpost.php?p=28929&postcount=5


Heh 

A small world indeed, nice to make your acquaintance Zapins, I'll check out that link and perhaps I'll see u in the chat room. What made u move to USA?

Cheers mate.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Greg Watson (www.gregwatson.com) does ship CSM+B internationally. Send him an email and see what the shipping costs would be. He shipped some to me a while ago and the shipping wasn't that bad.

The Easylife Profito is a specific aquatic plant fertilizer for aquariums and I would start out by following the recommended dosage (non-diluted). From their website:

"The dosage is very economical : 1 fl oz per 78 US gallons aquarium water every week (10 ml per 100 litres weekly). It's also possible to add 1/7 of the total dosage on a daily basis. The color of the product can vary from dark green to dark brown.
Use the first couple of weeks about 1/3 of the dosage. That can later be adjusted to attain the best possible growth rate (weekly per 78 US gallons 1 fl oz +/- 40% ; weekly per 100 litres 10 ml +/- 40%). The best dosage can be determined by observing the youngest leaves of the plant. If they are light green, then the dosage can be increased. When algae should appear and/or no further growth enhancement of the plants can be observed, then the dosage may be reduced. The introduction of some fast-growing plants can indeed be very helpful to prevent algae."

I don't have any experience with this product so don't know how effective it is.


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

Laith said:


> Greg Watson (www.gregwatson.com) does ship CSM+B internationally. Send him an email and see what the shipping costs would be. He shipped some to me a while ago and the shipping wasn't that bad.
> 
> The Easylife Profito is a specific aquatic plant fertilizer for aquariums and I would start out by following the recommended dosage (non-diluted). From their website:
> 
> ...


Hi Laith

Thank you very much for your detailed response, it is appreciated. I have made contact with Greg b4 but there is a glitch in the Matrix when it comes to the South African credit card and the paypal system, paypal does not support SA transactions! Go figure ;( So unless Greg has another method of payment I'm stuck using EasyLife Profito. Not that its a bad product mind you, its actually quite good and a decent price here aswell. I get 250ml for about R56 which is about $10, so its quite affordable. However, it would be nice to get the CSM mixture just so that I'm on the 'same page' as you guys, it makes dosing that much easier, if you know what I mean.

If you ever do come across Easylife you should give it a bash, its a nice product. From your description above it sounds like I may be overdosing by about 10ml per week!!!! Neither wonder I have green dust on my front glass at week-end water change time! I'll try not to be so liberal from now on 

In the meantime I'll try getting hold of Mr. Watson and see if theres another way for me to get payment through to him. Laith, thanks again and go well, cheers for now.

Kind Regards
Cameron


----------

